# taking huperzine A and EGCG with GHRP-2/ MOD GRF 129



## wzyzzy (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey guys.

After doing a bit of research, a lot of people seem to reccommend taking huperzine A and EGCG with CJC to boost its effect. However I think this is more the case with cjc with dac.

Can anyone confirm if it works with the short acting MOD GRF 129


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wzyzzy said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> After doing a bit of research, a lot of people seem to reccommend taking huperzine A and EGCG with CJC to boost its effect. However I think this is more the case with cjc with dac.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if it works with the short acting MOD GRF 129


Huperzine A gives a slow and weak GH pulse it can be used with a GHRH but the question would have to be asked why you would seeing as you would get a bigger GH pulse from GHRH/GHRP

From the studies:

GHRH + cholinesterase inhibitor = GH release

GHRH + GHRP = larger GH release

The question is does GHRH + GHRP + cholinesterase inhibitors = even greater GH release. The answer is NO. GHRPs operates at the hypothalamus and at the pituitary again underscoring its superiority over cholinergenic inhibitors.

But more importantly cholinesterase inhibitors do not inhibit somatostatin naturally and "properly". A six hour somatostain suppression would result in GH bleed (or base elevations) and not pronounced pulses.

Huperzine gives a weak GH bleed/Dribble something that is not desirable as this weakens the GH pulse ability something as a man you want to be larger.....

what do you mean by EGCG?? Green tea??


----------

